# Benefits of neutering



## nicola (Jan 20, 2010)

i will be getting cosmo neutered soon as my dad has a female yorkie, dachshund and jack russell who arent spayed.......i have heard that getting him neutered wont stop him "marking" around our house, will getting him neutered reduce the chances of him marking our furniture.....he hasnt started cocking his leg yet, still pees like a female.....any info would be great


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm interested in this too.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

i personally dont have a neutered male. They tend to not mark and pee like girls after neutering. They also can be more prone to put on extra weight. Im not an expert, im sure more people can add to this


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> i personally dont have a neutered male. They tend to not mark and pee like girls after neutering. They also can be more prone to put on extra weight. Im not an expert, im sure more people can add to this


Does Tiny mark in your house and stuff? This is what I would be worried about.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

erm he has a few times when hes in but not a lot really. I tell him off when he starts sniffing my sofa & thats that lol! Its worse when my girls are in season then he has to be seperated


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> erm he has a few times when hes in but not a lot really. I tell him off when he starts sniffing my sofa & thats that lol! Its worse when my girls are in season then he has to be seperated


Yeah that's why for now I just want females. We live in a town house so there really isn't a way for me to seperate the males when needed.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I had Draco neutered at 7 months and he was just starting to lift his leg to pee and humping on things...this behavior stopped after the neuter, I think each dog is different though. Draco still squats to pee and I have never seen (or smelled) marking around the house. Age might have something to do with it also...if a dog was lifting and marking for a long time before, the habit would be formed.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep well i have heated outdoor accomation rather then crates when i go out for a little while so they all go out in their play den to run about rather then in a crate


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody was neutered at 6 months or so. He hadn't started lifting his leg at all. He still squats and pees like a girl. He had some occasional humping episodes but I think that is more behavioral than sexual. I just told him to knock it off and he did. He hasn't humped anything since he was neutered. He is a perfect gentleman in the house. No accidents. I never have to worry about him marking anything at our house or when we go visiting. (An intact dog will frequently lift it's leg at a strange house, even if he doesn't do it at home). I wouldn't ever have an un-neutered dog, but that is my opinion!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Jake is going to be neutered in two weeks time on the 10th February and he will be exactly 8 months old.

Jake has been humping for England for months though only with his big teddy. Big teddy needs sewing up now so the humping has stopped lol and hopefully stayes stopped after beign neutered.. Jake has also learnt to cock his leg and been doing so for a couple of weeks now. 
I am pleased to say that Jake is fully house trained now and if I don't notice he will even give a little cry to tell me he wants out. Usually though I see the signs that he wants out.


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

After I neutered Fernando he stopped marking all together...and stopped humping our other dog. He literally humped her everytime I saw them together...it had to be annoying to her. He didn't calm down...he's still a crazy maniac...which I like...lol. He pees like a female on his potty pad, but outside he cocks his leg up and pees like a big boy...lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Deme - Jake is humping for England?! Om my..... that is the funniest thing I've ever read. I am dying here. That is hilarious!!!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Jake started at around 3 months of age, gradually getting friskier as he got older. I was shocked to see everything hanging out and near on as long as his legs. 
I would tell him "NO" and get this sad look from him.. lol

Strange how he only humps the teddy though and nothing else. At the moment he has chewed a hole in teddy so he is put away until I sew him up. I am thinking of leaving teddy until after the operation.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

My neutered males do not "mark", but they do lift the leg, rather than squatting like a female. The surgery also cured the "humping" behavior. There has been no significant weight gain in the boys since the surgery. In fact Neko who is 5 years old and was neutered at 7 months weighs 4.5 pounds. Rio, my little boy who passed away this past March 6th was neutered at 7 months also, and never weighed over 3 pounds 4 ounces. He was 13 years old when we lost him. Deb


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Deme - Jake is humping for England?! Om my..... that is the funniest thing I've ever read. I am dying here. That is hilarious!!!


LOL!!!!!!!! Rocky used to hump like this as well! Serious humper, his winky out etc etc!

He got neutered at 1 yr and it stopped, also his peeing on things stopped, ie, my sofa, curtains!! He still lifts his leg.

I would never have an unaltered male but thats just my opinion!


----------



## nicola (Jan 20, 2010)

lol cosmo humps his teddy too....i will definately be getting him neutered in the next few weeks before his humping habit gets worse lol


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

neutering does stop them from marking, cuts back on cancer , adds years to their life, they gain weight (some do , all of my fixed dogs did ) ,if you fix before they lift their leg they wont' but if they see another dog lift they will learn how to do it


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I WISH that Brody would gain weight!! He is a skinny boy. Very lean and muscular. He could stand to gain a few ounces. The stereotype of neutered dogs gaining weight was not true for him.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Not for us either. I have 4 dogs that have been neutered and none of them have gained weight. 3 of them were neutered by 6 months but Chibi wasnt neutered until over 1 yr. Chibi was already marking at every chance he got. Neutering him DID stop his marking although he will still lift his leg when marking outside or going on his pee pad. Yoshi was neutered before he lifted his leg but also lifts his leg and has never marked. My larger dogs have never marked either. Even my Dane that is intact will not go in my house only outside ;-) No behavior changes either, they are all sweet mama's boys  I have only had issues with Toy breeds marking in the house in my past.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

My dalmatian is still intact and has NEVER marked in the house. Sometimes he pees like a girl but mostly he lifts his leg. If i take him out to the woods he pees up everything he can find!

I will be getting both Billy and vernon done as soon as Billy is 6 months. They can both go together x


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Willy was neutered at about 7 months and he had been doing some humping and bless his lil heart he was trying to lift his leg lol (which was made very difficult considering he is 3 legged lol!) He has NEVER marked in the house at all and humping stopped after he was neutered (not that it was alot before hand) He mostly squats and pee's like a girl now, the only time he TRIES to lift his leg is when he gets to a certain tree that has been marked by another dog. If I go the other way and avoid that tree he never lifts his leg


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww rache operation buddies  lol x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Rico was done at 5 months.....he has never marked...he does lift his leg to wee--yes even on the piddle pads (what ???? why???-) and he only humps his "novia"..not constanly..I think more so when he is on his own here..."novia" is a stuffed toy dog--she gets bathed in the washing machine--when she is all smelling fresh and clean he kind of looks at her and sniffs--like oh that where you've been....

I can't believe that e have such conversations...leg lifts..lol


----------



## Ihave2 (Oct 18, 2009)

Everybody says it's best to neuter before 6 months. 

We weren't sure of Oreo's age but he was neutered right before I adopted him. He would still lift his leg to pee and I had a baking pan with newspaper and he'd lift the leg and omg, I had to tape a plastic bag to the bottom of the couch with it laying partially in the pan in event he lifted it there, which he did. Inside the rv, he'll still lift his leg. But if I take him outside he'll pee like a girl as long as I don't walk him near a tree or something else that he can hike up on.

My first Chi has never lifted his leg and he was neutured at around nine months. He was trained right off the bat on a pee pad so he was used to not hiking in the beginning.

I will purposely walk them and try to get them to pee outside but not near anything they can hike their leg against. I'm hoping that will get them to pee that way inside on the pee pad with newspaper or the one that is synthetic grass (for my larger rescue dog, not a Chi). But space is limited inside and there's really nowhere to place a pee pad without an upright surface being next to it or else it would be in the middle of the walk area would be a nuisance to constantly walk around.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I've heard you can take a half gallon milk jug and fill it with water so it won't tip over. Wrap a pee pad around it and then place it on a pee pad. He can hike his leg on the bottle. Some dogs, once they learn to hike their legs, won't squat to pee anymore. That might work for you.


----------



## Stark (Jan 13, 2010)

I got Tanner neutered when he started going marking crazy. He was doing it everywhere. He's gotten better after neutering. And now he doesn't do it at all. He has gained weight though. I was told that that is a myth, but apparently not. He still gets all his exercise daily as before and isn't fed too much. Yet he's so chubby. He's starting to lose it now though. But I think every dog is different because Bailey isn't neutered and he has never been a marker. His only problem is being around females. But we're getting him fixed this month.


----------

